# Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme des DA



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober 2011

*Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme des DAV*​

Aus Anlass der neuesten Veröffentlichungen von DAV und VDSF haben wir Fragen an den Präsidenten des DAV-Bundesverbandes, Herrn Markstein, geschickt. Eine Kopie der Mail ging auch an alle Landesverbände des DAV, von denen uns die Mailadressen bekannt sind.

Wie immer werden wir Antworten schnellstmöglich veröffentlichen.




> Sehr geehrter Herr Markstein,
> 
> aus den neusten gemeinsamen Veröffentlichungen des DAV und VDSF geht hervor, dass nun ohne Festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele sowie mit einem sehr engen Zeitplan die Fusion der Bundesverbände durchgeführt werden soll. Sie haben uns aber bei unserem Besuch Anfang 2010 in Berlin zugesagt und versprochen, dass vor einer Fusion angelpolitische Punkte festgeschrieben werden müssen, da sonst eine Fusion nicht möglich ist. Ebenso haben Sie damals zugesagt und versprochen, dass es bei der Fusion keinen Zeitdruck geben dürfe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*

GLückwunsch. Gute Aktion. 

Wie sieht es denn mit Fragen an den VDSF aus? Kern: Wie man sich denn vorstellt, dass die noch immer nicht veröffentlichten Inhalte der Fusion bei einem so ambitionierten Zeitplan so ausreichend auch bei den Basisorganisationen diskutiert werden können, so dass diese sich mit ihren Vorstellungen im neuen Verband wiederfinden können und Ängste vor Veränderungen der Rahmenbedingungen für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei abgebaut werden können.

Nur mal so als Anregung. Auch an der VDSF-Basis gibt es angesichts der Fusion nicht nur Gleichgültigkeit, sondern auch Befürchtungen vor Veränderungen. Und diese Basis ist ja auch nicht ganz klein! Denkbar wäre auch eine Kampagne an der Basis, die mit Hilfe der Vereinsliste auf der VDSF-Homepage teilweise erschlossen werden könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*

VDSF antwortet uns eh nicht, weder Bundes- noch Landesverbände..

Aber die nächste Mailaktion unter Einschluss des VDSF ist aber dennoch bereits in Planung..
Du weisst ja, wir lassen nicht locker ;-))))


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*

Na, dann bin ich nicht nur beruhigt, sondern dann freu ich mich sogar.


----------



## Brotfisch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*

Um da eventuellen Fehlinterpretationen vorzubeugen. Ich freue mich natürlich über die weiteren Aktionen, nicht aber darüber, dass der VDSF und seine Landesverbände sich öffentlich nicht zu Fragen der anglerischen Basis äußern. 
Es besteht ja ein großer Unterschied zwischen moderner Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und dem, was man früher "Propaganda" nannte. Auch wenn mittlerweile ein paar wenige Methoden moderner Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mehr schlecht als recht Einzug gehalten hat - etwa die mühsame Einführung einer Internetpräsenz als Beispiel - so bedeutet das noch nicht, dass das Aufgabenverständnis und die Wirkungserwartung gewandelt wären. Während moderne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit darauf setzt, Themen zu "besetzen", präsent zu halten und dadurch auf die Meinungs- und Willensbildung einzuwirken, reduziert sich die Propaganda darauf, einen Schein des Guten von sich selbst zu werfen und zu schweigen, wo es nichts zu beschönigen gibt. Auf der Entwicklungsskala sind wir da dich bei null. Das gehört zu den Kerndingen, die endlich deutlich besser werden müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*

Das ist nur ein kleiner Stein auf der Baustelle der Unfähigkeiten....


----------



## Brotfisch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein kleiner Stein auf der Baustelle der Unfähigkeiten....


 

An der Stelle stimme ich Dir zu, dass es sich um eine Kompetenzdefizit handelt. Das zieht sich allerdings wie ein roter Faden durch die Angelverbände. Vor zehn Jahren habe ich das, was passiert ist, noch als Fortschritte gesehen, aber seither ist man ziemlich auf der Stelle getreten. Die Kampagnenfähigkeit hat etwas zugenommen, aber mit dem (Viertel-) Pfund wird nicht gewuchert. Das ist ein sicheres Indiz dafür, dass die "ÖA" weiterhin als Hofberichterstattung geführt wird. 

Und wenn ich jetzt mal kühn bin und einen Bogen schlage zur Fusionsthematik, will ich mal eine verwegene These wagen vor dem Hintergrund, dass ein wichtiges AB-Anliegen in einer positiven Darstellung der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit liegt: 

Achtung, jetzt kommt sie: Es ist (für eine Übergangszeit) völlig gleichgültig, ob es einen einheitlichen Anglerverband gibt oder zwei halbwegs gut koordinierte, wenn nicht die Öffentlichkeits-, Lobby- und Kampagnenarbeit zumindest ansatzweise professionalisiert wird (Und professionell heißt hier nicht anti-ehrenamtlich, sondern schlicht: gut). Denn die Fusion per se bringt auf dem Einflussfeld nicht mehr als der Teppich in der Luxuswohnung.

Natürlich kann man das unter anderen fachlichen Aspekten anders bewerten. Mir geht es bei diese thematischen "Provokation" (im guten Sinne) darum, dass wir hier mal darüber reden, wie der oder die Angelverbände und auch die lokalen Organisationen sich künftig öffentlich wahrnehmbar machen sollten, was wir für Vorstellungen haben, ob und wie sie in Erscheinung treten, was wichtige Inhalte wären, die einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit vermittelt gehören, auch "den anderen", etwa den Naturschützern usw usf.

Gibt es da schon Ideen und Vorstellungen im Board?


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das unter anderen fachlichen Aspekten anders bewerten. Mir geht es bei diese thematischen "Provokation" (im guten Sinne) darum, dass wir hier mal darüber reden, wie der oder die Angelverbände und auch die lokalen Organisationen sich künftig öffentlich wahrnehmbar machen sollten, was wir für Vorstellungen haben, ob und wie sie in Erscheinung treten, was wichtige Inhalte wären, die einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit vermittelt gehören, auch "den anderen", etwa den Naturschützern usw usf.
> 
> Gibt es da schon Ideen und Vorstellungen im Board?



Oh ja, und wie.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494

Naturschutz ist ein wichtiger, sehr wichtiger, Bereich der Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit. Der hohe Stellenwert, den die Verbände dem Thema Naturschutz (richtigerweise) einräumen, steht in krassem Gegensatz zum laienhaften Umgang mit diesem Thema und fügt der Angelfischerei erheblichen Schaden zu.


----------



## Brotfisch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Oh ja, und wie.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494
> 
> Naturschutz ist ein wichtiger, sehr wichtiger, Bereich der Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit. Der hohe Stellenwert, den die Verbände dem Thema Naturschutz (richtigerweise) einräumen, steht in krassem Gegensatz zum laienhaften Umgang mit diesem Thema und fügt der Angelfischerei erheblichen Schaden zu.


 
Richtig. Ein zentrales Thema. Wir Angler sind DIE Schützer der Fischnatur. Da macht uns kein "grüner" Verband etwas vor, da sind wir viel "grüner". Aber bislang gelingt es denen noch immer, uns das Thema zu klauen. Das ist ein Kernthema, das wir besetzen müssen und besetzen können. Naturnützer können auch Naturschützer sein - und als Angler sind wir das! Am Wasser kann uns dabei keiner dasselbe reichen!


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es ist (für eine Übergangszeit) völlig gleichgültig, ob es einen einheitlichen Anglerverband gibt oder zwei halbwegs gut koordinierte, wenn nicht die Öffentlichkeits-, Lobby- und Kampagnenarbeit zumindest ansatzweise professionalisiert wird (Und professionell heißt hier nicht anti-ehrenamtlich, sondern schlicht: gut). Denn die Fusion per se bringt auf dem Einflussfeld nicht mehr als der Teppich in der Luxuswohnung.



Das ist mir noch viel zu diplomatisch ausgedrückt!
Ich würde es noch drastischer formulieren:
Wir brauchen als Wesentliches keinen wie auch immer gearteten Bundesverband sondern endlich eine Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit

pro Angeln
pro Angler
pro Natur- und Gewässerschutz
pro Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt in unseren Gewässern
contra unsinniger gesetzlicher Einschränkungen
contra populistischer Angriffe

Dinge, die wir -bisher größtenteils vergeblich- von unseren Verbänden erwartet hätten. Und wenn wir auch in Zukunft, egal ob fusioniert oder nicht,  Enttäuschungen dieser Erwartungshaltung vermeiden wollen, ist es langsam an der Zeit, ernsthaft darüber nachzudenken, ob unser bisheriger Weg, die Verbände und Funktionäre darauf hinweisen und dazu bringen zu wollen, überhaupt noch zielführend ist, oder ob man nicht anfangen sollte, nach Alternativen zu suchen bzw. selbst eine Alternative ins Leben zu rufen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme de*

Und deswegen machen wir munter weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225792


----------

